# What is your connection with your fursona?



## Kit the fox (Nov 21, 2020)

I know, for one, my connection with my fursona is very weird...
I talk to him, he cheers me up when I'm down, and he takes over and does funny things (I'm not a crazy person just a crazy furry :3)
So, what is your relationship with your fursona, I don't mean like mine. I mean like how has your fursona changed over the years? when did you get your fursona? And how does your fursona relate to real life activities?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 21, 2020)

lol, my fursona is just me.


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 21, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> lol, my fursona is just me.


Really? Ok


----------



## zandelux (Nov 22, 2020)

Mine (Kardek the Kobold) is still a WIP, but I'm basing him off the experiences I had about a decade ago, living in a foreign country. I predict I'm going to develop him further in his own direction, like more of a roleplaying character that I think would be fun to play. There's a goat fursona idea I have as well, and if I develop him out he'll probably be more like a representation of me.


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 22, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Mine (Kardek the Kobold) is still a WIP, but I'm basing him off the experiences I had about a decade ago, living in a foreign country. I predict I'm going to develop him further in his own direction, like more of a roleplaying character that I think would be fun to play. There's a goat fursona idea I have as well, and if I develop him out he'll probably be more like a representation of me.


Well, I've heard many fursonas and personas are based off of personality.
For instance, if your full of energy and quick and sly you most likely a fox or a dog. If your lazy and you look down on others you may be a cat. I'm sure what goats are like so..


----------



## zandelux (Nov 22, 2020)

I have no idea what goats are really like, but I always pictured them as having a playful attitude mixed with not giving a shit. Just doing their own thing, maybe a bit of a relaxed stoner vibe (not the annoying type).

Maybe @Sam Akuchin Wamm wants to weigh in! I don't think I've ever met a goat fursona before.


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 22, 2020)

zandelux said:


> I have no idea what goats are really like, but I always pictured them as having a playful attitude mixed with not giving a shit. Just doing their own thing, maybe a bit of a relaxed stoner vibe (not the annoying type).
> 
> Maybe @Sam Akuchin Wamm wants to weigh in! I don't think I've ever met a goat fursona before.


Me nighter besides now


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 22, 2020)

zandelux said:


> I have no idea what goats are really like, but I always pictured them as having a playful attitude mixed with not giving a shit. Just doing their own thing, maybe a bit of a relaxed stoner vibe (not the annoying type).
> 
> Maybe @Sam Akuchin Wamm wants to weigh in! I don't think I've ever met a goat fursona before.


they've been around since the start, they're just not popular.

you find a lot of goat OC's that people make because people are like "what animal haven't i done yet?" but nobody actually want one as their persona.

my parents were wildlife conservationists in Canada so they spent a lot of time focussing on the mountain goat populations.

that and my family's from a loooooong line of shepherds.


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 22, 2020)

My fursona is a product of my navy career.  I was an Aviation Ordnanceman.  I worked in the weapons magazines.  AO's who work in the magazines are called mag rats.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 22, 2020)

He's a character I created and use to express myself with in most ways. Not a representation of myself or an alternate personality.

I call him my fursona for the convenience as it's the general terminology for ones anthro character in the fandom


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 22, 2020)

My fursona represents my love of the sea and the forests/mountains - she is an Akhlut (wolf/orca).  

Personalitywise, she is similar in some ways - a bit shy but generally accepting of others, and tries to help others.  But, she does not tolerate mistreatment.  She may not get revenge, but she will not forget when someone does her wrong and she will not make the mistake again.  We are both afraid of heights.  She likes to cook. . .I, uh, like to eat.

As far as skills, she's more talented than me and more athletic.  She has natural talent for music and likes to dance, while I just prefer to listen to music and don't have the coordination to dance.  Maelstrom is also a swimmer, considering her orca traits, and she also loves playing in the waves and surfing.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 22, 2020)

dani: she's weird and drinks the dumb bitch juice, but is a good listener. always there when you need someone to talk to.
nyx (my icon): artist and edgy mcedge. blunt, but only because he cares
neo: NERD. loves anime and collect figures. she's kinda underdeveloped at the moment
eugene: waaaaay smarter than i'll ever be but also very, very depressed. no one really knows just how depressed he really is.

Sorry for the negative stuff djadsjkakadsl
My characters represent bits and pieces of me or even people I know, but they also have their own thing going on.


----------



## RogueNoodle (Nov 22, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> My fursona represents my love of the sea and the forests/mountains - she is an Akhlut (wolf/orca).


Thanks to you, I learned about a new mythological creature! How cool!

As for me, I've always been a crazy cat lady. My sona is a comforting kitty that's a fun outlet when the world stinks! She also includes aspects of who I want to be and traits I admire.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 22, 2020)

he's an ideal me that i can't be. good looking, in control of his life, talented, has friends, etc. - but with more realistic traits of my real self, such as being completely off the emotional deep-end and having relatively the same personality.

though i've been wanting a new fursona for many months now, he'll always be close to my heart as the escape he always was for me. he was therapeutic for awhile. unfortunately i don't find commissioning art in general very therapeutic, anymore, and if anything it's stressful and depressing.


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 22, 2020)

RogueNoodle said:


> Thanks to you, I learned about a new mythological creature! How cool!
> 
> As for me, I've always been a crazy cat lady. My sona is a comforting kitty that's a fun outlet when the world stinks! She also includes aspects of who I want to be and traits I admire.


Nice!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 22, 2020)

I had a baaad time finding my ego. So instead, I set one myself, which effectively became my sona over times.

So, in short--except that I'm in a human body living in human planet, I am my sona! (Majorly per spiritual and psychological aspects)

The difference between us is that Terry is a catto, I am a human; Terry lives illegally, I live legally.


----------



## KaiLunis (Nov 23, 2020)

My fursona has always been me, while the gender and look as changed over the years (due to me coming out as genderfluid (I have two fursona's because of that now)), they have always been so. Even before i knew of the furry community at 13. I wrote about them, made up stories and lore, and eventually grew them into what they are today. A custom race so apart of my childhood, my fursona couldn't be anything but them.


----------



## KaiLunis (Nov 23, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> they've been around since the start, they're just not popular.
> 
> you find a lot of goat OC's that people make because people are like "what animal haven't i done yet?" but nobody actually want one as their persona.
> 
> ...


I also have a friend in canada who has a goat as his fursona, not really sure if there is as much backstory to it as yours but he's always been a goat. 2 headed goat. But a goat either way lmao.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 23, 2020)

I really do think you should see a mental health professional to make sure that you are experiencing a fun imaginative experience as opposed to a potentially scary situation regarding hallucinations and delusions. It's one thing to have a nice time with your imagination, but it's another thing entirely if you're unable to function in a healthy way. I'm saying this because my mother has similar issues, and she goes in and out of different personalities and mental scenarios every day. I can tell when she's lucid and doing well, and when she's entering an altered state where she thinks someone is going to hurt her or she's invincible and can do reckless things. Please, please be careful, and make sure you're safe and sound.

That said, my connection to my fursona is simple... he's me, but as a bat. I do his voice and perform his character, which is closely based on my personality. I took almost all of my favourite things about myself and exaggerated them. Zehlua is a wacky cartoon I draw and a fun costume I wear to help me express myself and reach others.


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 23, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> I really do think you should see a mental health professional to make sure that you are experiencing a fun imaginative experience as opposed to a potentially scary situation regarding hallucinations and delusions. It's one thing to have a nice time with your imagination, but it's another thing entirely if you're unable to function in a healthy way. I'm saying this because my mother has similar issues, and she goes in and out of different personalities and mental scenarios every day. I can tell when she's lucid and doing well, and when she's entering an altered state where she thinks someone is going to hurt her or she's invincible and can do reckless things. Please, please be careful, and make sure you're safe and sound.
> 
> That said, my connection to my fursona is simple... he's me, but as a bat. I do his voice and perform his character, which is closely based on my personality. I took almost all of my favourite things about myself and exaggerated them. Zehlua is a wacky cartoon I draw and a fun costume I wear to help me express myself and reach others.


Yeah, more fun imaginative ty 



Spoiler



I'm not otherkin I'm therian! :/


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 23, 2020)

KaiLunis said:


> I also have a friend in canada who has a goat as his fursona, not really sure if there is as much backstory to it as yours but he's always been a goat. 2 headed goat. But a goat either way lmao.


do they live in Banff National Park because i might know them?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 23, 2020)

Honestly “mine” is just a charater i control in a story like environment and something i have put a lot of thought into.  It has some fragments of my actions/behaviors in it, but that could also be because i control the actions.

its not much more


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2020)

Drake is a mixture of my favourite species as well as the wolf having a lot of qualities that I adore.


----------



## KaiLunis (Nov 23, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> do they live in Banff National Park because i might know them?


He lives in Southern Ontario, so i dunno


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 23, 2020)

KaiLunis said:


> He lives in Southern Ontario, so i dunno


Oh then it's a coincidence. That's the other side of Canada.

I do have family in Ontario though and Minnesota.
The Ontario guys have a goat farm.
If they meet a goat farm for some reason ask if they know a Sam Wamm and if they say yes then here's a hi from me.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 23, 2020)

Kit the fox said:


> I know, for one, my connection with my fursona is very weird...
> I talk to him, he cheers me up when I'm down, and he takes over and does funny things (I'm not a crazy person just a crazy furry :3)
> So, what is your relationship with your fursona, I don't mean like mine. I mean like how has your fursona changed over the years? when did you get your fursona? And how does your fursona relate to real life activities?



My fursona is me, my true spirit and essence. It only changed as I have...and all for the better and most fun!


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 23, 2020)

Mambi said:


> My fursona is me, my true spirit and essence. It only changed as I have...and all for the better and most fun!


That makes sense


----------



## KaiLunis (Nov 24, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> Oh then it's a coincidence. That's the other side of Canada.
> 
> I do have family in Ontario though and Minnesota.
> The Ontario guys have a goat farm.
> If they meet a goat farm for some reason ask if they know a Sam Wamm and if they say yes then here's a hi from me.


Sadly he doesnt, but now I wanna go to a goat farm lol


----------



## pinecones (Nov 24, 2020)

That's an interesting question...I use it as another way to communicate and explore creativity. Different aspects of my energy like to be expressed, and they take a visible form that's anthro.


----------



## zeroPony (Nov 24, 2020)

My prev fursona was a fox about 13-15 years ago. It was a kind of person I want to be friends with. With time I realized that I became this type of person.
Now 'sona for me is a kind of personality I'd want to be.


----------

